# Netgear + OS X 10.2.8 connection issues



## dravogadro (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello --

  I have a netgear wireless router, WGR614, v4.  I can access the wireless using PCs.  My powerbook G3 is running OSX 10.2.8.  Encryption is WEP 128 and open key.  

  Originally I was having the issue where I couldn't get any access to the router.  I thought it was the '$' or "" problem with the password but it seems like that is only for older versions of airport.  I switched to WPA but that is not supported below 10.3.  Switched back to WEP and switched it to open key from shared.  I was able to successfully enter the SSID and password and did not receive the error message.  I had full signal and a checkmark next to the appropriate network.  

   However, when I tried accessing a website, nothing loaded.  There is an unsecured network that I can switch to and things work fine.  I have been able to access the internet on the powerbook through a wired connection.  I feel that I am close but missing some step and have run out of ideas and google-fu.     

  Thank you in advance for any advice and suggestions.


----------

